# Pumping & Antibacterial wipes



## treasure_ireland (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi All,

Do any of you use antibacterial wipes when changing sites?

Just wondered if I should get some on my prescription.

Thanks


----------



## Liz! (Jan 7, 2011)

I was told they are not availabale on prescription any more s we buy them. but I don't actualy use them, I found I got itchy if I did!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 7, 2011)

They are available on prescription.
I use them to clean the skin tac off, that I use as a barrier and cement mix to keep my cannula in.


----------



## Liz! (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, is your surgery allowed to lie to you? I shall be requesting some now! I have to order them as well from Sainsbury's pharmacy!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't use any wripes...  Dispensed with wipes many years ago while on injections.

I doubt that your sugery lied to you, more like don't realise they are available on precriptions, and didn't bother to check!

When I first started using insulin pens the needles for them weren't on presription at first I had mine free from clinic because I was pregnant, sadly I lost the baby then told that I either had to go back to syringes or self fund the needles!

Which I did for over 4 years, nobody told me that they had been added to precription, my surgery never querried why they were issusing insulin but no syringes or needles to inject...  I only found out after 2 years after they were placed on the list, when a new phamacist told me when I brought a box


----------



## Liz! (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG! That's terrible. Yes, I remember those days, but luckily as i neded the 4 a day therapy i was given them by my hopsital. 

Had to fund my first pump thoug and all the stuff for it! That nearly banckrupted us.

i also remember when I was a child they wouldn't give us many metal needles to go on the metal syringes which we had to keep in alcohol and reuse all the time - my dad got his watchmaker to resharpen them on his lathe! They weren't sharp, and goodness knows what bits of metal were left in them.


----------



## Freddie99 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't use them. Haven't had any site issues really. I just have to shave the sites prior to use so I don't get a painful wax when I take them out!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 7, 2011)

Liz! said:


> OMG! That's terrible. Yes, I remember those days, but luckily as i neded the 4 a day therapy i was given them by my hopsital.
> 
> Had to fund my first pump thoug and all the stuff for it! That nearly banckrupted us.
> I know that feeling well
> ...



I have to own up and say I do not use the skin wipes to clean the skin, just use them to remove the gunge from the cannula after removal.


----------



## treasure_ireland (Jan 8, 2011)

Ah ok, so you only use it to clear the sticky stuff.

Wasn't sure if I needed to get any for Tuesday (my pump day)!

Thanks guys


----------



## shiv (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't use an kind of wipe prior to inserting a new cannula (the nurses I work with were very surprised by this!). Baby oil takes off any sticky stuff fine


----------



## tracey w (Jan 10, 2011)

I was told they werent necessary when i had my pump training with the rep and dsn.

Shiv im surprised the nurses you work with are surprised, may i ask why this is?

When i was a nurse we always had to use a mediwipe before injecting, then the protocol changed that they were not necessary. I think the research showed they didnt prevent infection so are useless really.


----------



## shiv (Jan 10, 2011)

They were surprised I guess as it's a cannula, and they always swab areas before they insert cannulas into veins etc.


----------



## tracey w (Jan 10, 2011)

shiv said:


> They were surprised I guess as it's a cannula, and they always swab areas before they insert cannulas into veins etc.



Oh I see, very long time since my nursing days!

I suppose it is bigger than an injection site. I have never used them though and no problems to date. think they would sting actually? 

thanks for the reply, x


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 10, 2011)

I have never used any type of wipe , going back to the medi wipes they were stopped because they used to toughen up the skin , it was making it harder to get the needle through the skin .


----------

